# Overwintered hive beetle



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I expanded last summer. Maybe a little hard on them, because while they were growing, the hive beetles moved in. The year before I had none and didn't really read too much about controlling them. During every inspection I would see up to 10-20, in the top box. I killed every one I could of course, but my question is,
Will they overwinter just as strong as they were in the fall, or will most die and be weak? I do plan on expanding again and will have to come up with a plan, but just want to hear from some others that have them, how bad does it get? How many is considered a severe infestation?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

A lot will die off and some will overwinter in the cluster to perpetuate their cycle.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

They overwinter usually right above the cluster to stay warm. The tighter the cluster the closer they stay to it. I couldn't find the 20 or so in my OB hive until I finally locared them in a little group right above the cluster.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Down here we use 100% SBBs. I see 0-3 per hive. If I saw 10-20 on every hive I would get busy quick. That is way too many in my opinion.


----------



## CajunBee (May 15, 2013)

They overwinter wonderfully here in south Louisiana.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

SouthTexasJohn said:


> Down here we use 100% SBBs. I see 0-3 per hive. If I saw 10-20 on every hive I would get busy quick. That is way too many in my opinion.



I do nothing for them and typically see this many on about every visit, Knock on wood, haven't had one slimed yet.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, they overwinter quite well inside a bee hive. Their numbers do decline during winter but, some will survive. I've caught them right in the middle of swarms so you gonna have to live with them. Most of the time they cause very little trouble for full size hives they can be problems for small nucs or weak hives.


----------



## fqwx64 (Feb 3, 2016)

From my experience, you can really knock the winter populations down with OAV treatments. The treatments don't work when it's warm out because the SHB just leave the hive, or move around the hive. However, in the winter time, they freeze when the move away from the cluster.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

SouthTexasJohn said:


> Down here we use 100% SBBs.


SBB=screened bottom boards? I haven't see anything that indicates they help at all. In fact...I think they make the problem worse.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

fqwx64 said:


> From my experience, you can really knock the winter populations down with OAV treatments.


Winter oav treatments haven't made any difference here.


----------



## fqwx64 (Feb 3, 2016)

beemandan said:


> Winter oav treatments haven't made any difference here.


That would be expected. In the North, it's very cold, and when the SHB move away from the cluster, they freeze. My last OAV treatment, I had 20 drop to the bottom of the SBB. When I pulled out the tray, they were still alive, and barely moving because of the cold.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

beemandan said:


> SBB=screened bottom boards? I haven't see anything that indicates they help at all. In fact...I think they make the problem worse.



Yup screened bottom boards....Things that make you go hmmmmm; "In fact...I think.."

Have a great day!


----------

